# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Present zZAndroid module, zZAndroidv0.1 Honey Moon Released Huawei Uxxx Series

## mohamed73

*zZKey Present zZAndroid module, zZAndroidv0.1 Honey Moon Released Huawei Uxxx Series Direct Unlock*    *What New:
------------
- Added Huawei Uxxx Android Direct Unlock Added.
--------------------------- U8150
U8150-B
U8160
U8180
U8220
U8230
U8300
U8350
U8500
Vodafone_858
Huawei_858
SFR_StarShine
---------------------------
- Added read/write backup*   *Here some test report:*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *As usual, zZ_Android and ALL 100% standalone and FREE. Need last zZKey internal firmware*    *It's time to Fly*  *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------

